# Why will my cockatiel not let me pet anywhere execept his head?



## SallyLovesMojo

He always makes me pet his neck and head but if i try to pet anywhere else, he gets mad. Why??


----------



## lperry82

Dont think they like being touched any where else 

mine are the same


----------



## Jac249

We've had Tia for a year and a half and she's only just letting me get in under her beak. And only after a long enough head scratch. If I go in too soon she gets mad. That said she will let us run a finger most of the way down her back but hates having her tummy touched. Lol.


----------



## Luna

Well my little Luna allows me to rub her head, and run my hand down and pet her back.. I can also run my fingers down her wings and kiss them..but she doesn't really like her tummy rubbed. So I guess it all depends on the bird.


----------



## SallyLovesMojo

hm I guess so, I also tried rubbing his tummy, he wasn't liking that too much. Sometimes i can sneak a little kiss on his side but that's it he usually turns around to nibble at me and yells


----------



## roxy culver

The thing is, when tiels mate they mount each other on the back. So its really a mating thing, which is why they don't normally like they're back touched.


----------



## tielfan

That's their natural instincts. Cockatiels preen each other on the head and neck but don't normally touch anywhere else on the body unless they're copulating or fighting. Being touched on the body just isn't natural for them. Some tiels will tolerate back stroking but they don't really enjoy it. Back stroking is a no no with hens because it's sexually stimulating. You can get away with it more with males but it's said to be stimulating to them too.


----------



## cookiemonster

What tielfan said makes sense. After all, the head/neck area is the only place where the cockatiel can't preen themselves. So, I guess its more of a necessity to have you itch it for them. Also, the feathers on their back and wings just look too long and thick to mess around with. If I were a bird, I would imagine I wouldn't want those feathers to be messed with too much.


----------



## tielfan

The amount of petting that birds enjoy depends on the natural habits of the species. There are some species (like cockatoos) that preen each other all over the body as part of their bonding, and these birds enjoy human petting all over the body. There are also some species that don't preen each other at all and don't like any kind of petting. With tiels it's just the head and neck and they don't appreciate being touched anywhere else.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Lulu will let me touch her feet and sometimes the belly, but then she starts to nip. I try to stay away from the belly though. Also, she will let me pet her wings. Up until about a week ago she would let me just only touch her wings sometimes, and sometimes her head but would then start to nip. Now, I go for the head and I am starting to work on her cheeks too. 

I think they just don't like being touched anywhere else but their heads, cheeks. That area.


----------



## SallyLovesMojo

Thanks guys! I really wouldn't want to sexually stimulate my bird!


----------



## casualrepartee

certainly adds a rather peculiar aspect to the relationship...


----------

